# PLEASE READ RE: BOWS - LADY'S MOM



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi --

I am Marj's (Lady's Mom) daughter. She asked me this morning to post on your Forum, for her online Maltese "family" and for those who have (or will) order her marvelous bows.

My mom was involved in a near-fatal car accident last Sunday afternoon. To say she is lucky to be alive would be an understatement. She has very serious orthopedic injuries, and we had a terrible scare Sunday night when she was in surgery and almost died. Up until last night she was in the ICU, but now she has been stable for several days and is in her own room. Miraculously, there were no head or spinal injuries and no internal injuries. Her seat belt and airbag saved her life. She will recover fully... Eventually. Thank God.

I'm not sure how long she is going to be hospitalized. We are going to get her a computer "hook-up" as soon as we can, and I'm sure you all will be a great source of support to her when she can come back online. 

In the meantime, if you have ordered her bows, plan to, or are just wondering what happened to her, please know that it will be some time before she is back online. I will try and check back occasionally for her, but for now, just keep her in your thoughts and prayers for a successful recovery.

Thank you.

Kate Downey


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG! I am glad she is okay.
Please tell her Jinx's mom said hello and here's to a speedy recovery for her
God bless you all!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Please send my warmest wishes for a speedy recovery.








What awful news. Thanks for letting us know, Kate.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, please tell her we are all thinking of her during this time. I am so sad to read this. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. I hope we'll hear how you are doing again soon.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

That is so scary! I am glad she is out of ICU that is a great sign. She is in our prayers!
















Renee and Fenway


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Kate, I'm so very sorry to hear this. Marj is most certainly in our prayers for a speedy recovery. She's one awesome lady


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I know you might not want to put her address on the internet but am wondering if there is anyone who has her mailing address.....it would be nice if we could all send her "Get well cards" by snail mail......is there a way to PM someone for it???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! Thank you for letting us know. I was wondering where she was but since she does not post every day I kept thinking she'd start posting soon.... 

I am just stunned to hear what she's been through and am so thankful that she will recover. Please convey my very best wishes to her.

[attachment=4506:attachment]


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Kate, thank you for letting us know. Marj will be in my thoughts and prayers, as well as you and your family. I am sure this has been a very scary and stressful time for all of you. Please tell your mother that we are all thinking of her and will miss her. 

Cheryl


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... thank god you updated us!







thats terrible... We are praying for you Marj!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I know you might not want to put her address on the internet but am wondering if there is anyone who has her mailing address.....it would be nice if we could all send her "Get well cards" by snail mail......is there a way to PM someone for it???[/B]


That is a wonderful idea. Maybe Kate can let us know the hospital she is at. I would sure love to send her some flowers.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Kate, Thank you so much for posting. Please express to your mother how much we are all pulling for her. I can't believe that this has happened to her. I especially am thankful that she could ask you to post. I have often wondered about some of our posters that just stopped posting.....it is scary to even think about.

Marj, I hope you can read this very, very soon. We'll be waiting for you and you'll have plenty of time to fill us in while you recuperate. Please hurry and get better. I'm so sorry that this has happened but I celebrate the fact that you are a survivor.

Hugs to Lady who undoubtedly misses her mommy the most.......

Susan


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, my heart just dropped when I read this. Thank you for letting us know so we can pray for her speedy recovery. I'm glad she is out of danger now and will recover fully. but that must have been so scary. 

We can't wait for her to come back. We already miss her. Please tell her how important she is to us.







and she better come back soon.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

*A Message from LadyMontava... Jaimie ....*
*
"Thank you Kate for letting us know…even though I can not post until tomorrow I wanted to get something out there now to let you and your family know we will all be praying for Marj to have a speedy recovery. There are many who look forward to her posts and she is helpful when I am not able to make it to the forum. If there is anything we can do please let us know. We are all like family here and care deeply for all our members."*


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

How very sad. I hope she makes a speedy full recovery. Can you sneak Lady in for a quick visit I am sure that would cheer her up the most.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!!!







I knew something was wrong. I responded to a PM from her on Saturday and have been waiting to hear back from her. Finally just yesterday I sent her another PM asking her if everything was o.k with her and Lady. 

WOW...This is just horrible.







I can't believe it.









I will pray for a speedy recovery for you Marj and Kate thank you so much for letting us know your mom is o.k. PLEASE PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

, sending many many thoughts and prayers your way Marj, hope you get well soon and I'm very glad it sounds like you are on the way to recovery



(p.s. anyone who has her hospital info or home address please PM me, thanks)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I found out which hospital she is in and I have all of the info. I guess it's OK to list it here since it is not her home address or anything. If anyone feels this shouldn't be here, just let me know and I'll remove it. Here is her contact info if you want to send a get well card.

*UPDATE: Someone suggested that I remove her contact info. If you'd like it, please contact me via PM.*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=4509:attachment]

Omg, I am so sorry to hear this awful news, thank God you are on the mend now Marj and I will pray for your speedy and complete recovery


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank you for taking the time to let us know about Marj. I will pray for an speedy recovery.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Hope You get well soon Marj....







I'm so sorry to hear about that. Car accidents freak me out, but thank God that Marj is safe, and I hope that she gets back online soon*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so glad your Marj is going to be okay - let her know we







are praying for her!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! I am SO glad that she is ok!








Sending big hugs and prayers her way!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, our very best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. I am so sorry to hear about your accident, and I am very thankful that you are still here with us! Please let us know if there is anything we can do to make your recovery less stressful.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG!! I was just talking with Marj a couple of weeks ago. ( Marj used to live not too far from me here in NY but we didn't know each other then. I met Marj by way of my little Missy's diabetes and with her little lady also diabetic.. she was such a great source of support to me at that time... we then discovered our "connection" here in NY.)
Marj I don't know when you'll see this.. but you KNOW I'm praying like crazy that you recover and get home quickly!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*OMG! That's terrible! I'm so sorry!

Kate, please tell Marj I hope for a speedy recovery and I will be thinking of her. *


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

How thoughtful of you and your Mom to let us know of this terrible accident. Please convey to her my heartfelt wishes for a speedy recovery and my deep thanks that she will recover and rejoin us soon on SM. We think the world of your mother and she is a valuable friend to us.

Are you taking care of Lady for her? I know that is a big job in itself and if I could help I'd be there in a flash. But Texas is a long walk.









My thoughts will be with you and your family as Marj recovers and we look forward to hearing from her soon.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Kallie, thank you so much for getting that contact info. I am sure that many cards and wished will be heading Marj's way...

Cheryl


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to her and all of her family for a speedy recover.
Get well soon...hurry back.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

add me to the list of people praying for her...


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

OMG! I am so sorry to hear this, and Marg, am so glad you pulled through and wish you a very rapid recovery. Kate, thanks so much for providing us with this update.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom Thanks for the ADDY!!! WOuldn't it be great if we could FLOOD her with cards!!!







I was worried about posting an address but I think the hospital address would be fine. I had her address at one time from ordering bows but don't know wht I did with it!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

This is just awful. I am sending my best wishes for a full and quick recovery... and more big hugs!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

We will be praying for your quick recovery, Marj.







You will be very missed on SM, but I'm glad you are doing better & hope to see you posting again soon!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, I was wondering wer she was!! That's just awful!! I'm so glad she is out of ICU......Please give her my best wishes for a speedy recovery. Thank you, Kate for letting us know, and thank you K/C's Mom for the address.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Kallie/Catcher's Mom Thanks for the ADDY!!! WOuldn't it be great if we could FLOOD her with cards!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a great idea for all of us to send her a card. I've heard that people heal faster when they have a lot of support and people in their lives that care about them.
















Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing alright... My heart just sank when I saw this post! We'll be sending our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, all I can say is no wonder she wanted me to post for you all to know what happened!

This is Kate again I thought I would check back before I called Mom again tonight. I can't wait to tell her about the outpouring of love and support for her here.

I saw a post earlier that someone had her address... If that person would like to confirm the address with me, I would be happy to do so. My e-mail address is [email protected]. I'm not sure about the whole PM thing, otherwise I'd do it that way. I think it would be wonderful for her to receive your cards.

Mom is doing very well. Considering the extent of her injuries, she is amazingly tough and so very fortunate, that is what the doctors told us all week. 

Lady was NOT in the car with her, thank God. Right now she is at her vet's office. With her medical needs we felt it was the best place for her right now. I'm sure she is stressed enough without Mom, and we all have big, active dogs and thought it would be worse for her to stay with us. She has become a fixture at "Dr. Susie's" and on the few occasions Mom has had to be separated from her, that is where she stayed. Depending on what Mom wants to do, we will make more log-term arrangements when we can. Once Mom is able to go into rehab, we will definitely be bringing Lady to visit for inspiration.

It's going to be a long road back, but she is very strong and will get through this. By some miracle, she has essentially been conscious and alert throughout the entire week, which has been a blessing for us but hard on her. She was on a ventilator for two days but remained conscious, which was horrible for her and for us to see. But she was in amazingly good spirits after her surgery Wednesday and even though I have returned home for a few days (with Marj's very spoiled granddaughter, Sarah), I talk to her every day and I will be sure to tell her how worried you all are about her.

I have actually submitted my own registration for this Forum (Kate), so until Mom can get back online, I will keep you posted of her progress. She obviously has some very caring friends here.

Thank you for all the kind wishes. It sure helps to read the "good stuff" after several hours on the phone with all the insurance companies.

With sincere thanks,
Kate


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG, I can't believe this has happened. I cried reading what happened to Marj. I'm so glad her surgery was successful and she is recovering. Marj, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Get Well Soon! We will miss you so much until you are able to return to us.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Our thoughts and prayers are with her til she makes a complete recovery.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks for the update Kate, I have your account activated so you should be able to post us with updates under your screen name now


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Kate, thank you so much for all that you are doing. We are a family here at SM, and that means sharing the good times and the bad. Your mom has been here for many of us and we want to be here for her and for your family. We know how important Lady is to Marj so we are concerned for her as well. 

I will look forward to your posts continuing to keep us updated. Thanks again and maybe we'll hook you in and you'll post here even after Marj is back online. You don't actually have to have a maltese to be part of our family......


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Kate,

Thank you so much for filling us in on your Mother...I am so sorry I did not see it until now. Your Mom is one special lady to so many on here...for me she helped me find out about my little boys roots. She has always answered all my questions with a wisdom that is backed up by research and it is so appriciated. 

I will pray for her and will continue to do so in what I hope is a speedy recovery...and one with a minimal amount of pain I pray.

Please give your Mom a hug from Teddy and I.

PS. Joe - the reason that I did not see this post is because Teddy does not wear bows...so I usually skip the ones that mention them...I only saw this today because of another post mentioning emergency contacts and I am sure there are others out here that also do not look at bow posts so is there any way that we can rename this post so that others will know about Ladysmom....she will need all our prayers.

Susan


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank you for updating us, and I will keep Marj in my thoughts. I wish your mom a speedy recovery!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Kate,
> 
> Thank you so much for filling us in on your Mother...I am so sorry I did not see it until now. Your Mom is one special lady to so many on here...for me she helped me find out about my little boys roots. She has always answered all my questions with a wisdom that is backed up by research and it is so appriciated.
> 
> ...


I started a new thread directing people to this thread just to make sure everyone sees it ....Thanks for mentioning this, Susan!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG.. Tell her we all hope she feels better sOOn.

She is such a big part of this forum.. She has some great advice..


SOOO Sorry,

Andrea


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Kate,

Please tell your Mom she is in all our prayers.









I had an an awful car accident on Dec. 23, 1999 and so know the fear and pain she may be in.

God Bless you and your whole family and may He provide a swift and complete recovery for your Mom.

Melanie


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Kate I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. Our thoughts and prayers go out to her and to all of your family. Times like these are so hard.

As you said your Mother is a strong woman. 

We are a family here on SM and we truly care about everyone on the forum. 

Give your mom hugs from all of us.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Kate,
I am so sorry to hear about your Mom, I will keep Marj in my thoughts and prayers







Thank you so much for letting us know about your Mom. Let her know she is missed here on SM







We can't wait for her to get well and come home. Sending hugs to Lady, I know she must be wondering what is going on with her Mommy







I will keep you and your family in my prayers, I know how hard it is to have a loved one go through something like this. Again let her know we are all here for her and send her our prayers.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Kate, I just had time to sit down at the computer and was totally shocked to read this. I am so glad she is going to be okay. It just is a reminder to all of us that life is so precious. I pray that she has a speedy recovery. I will also pray for Lady. I know that she is going to miss her mom sooooooo much and that Marj is going to be soooooooo worried about her. Tell your mom that we are all praying for her and look forward to her being able to post again.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear. Please send Marj my warmest wishes and she will be in my prayers.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry your mom is going through this. I remember she was having back pains just a few weeks ago. Be sure that we will be praying for a speedy recovery from ALL over the world!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Marj. She is in my thoughts and prayers. Thanks again Kate for keeping us posted on how she is doing. I wish her a speedy recovery. Take care Marj.

Hugs to you from myself and my fluff family

[attachment=4518:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Marj. Maci and I want to wish her a speedy recovery..she will be in our thoughts







Get Better Soon!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Dear Lord we lift up Marj to you. Be with her, comfort her, give her strength and repair her broken body. Keep her spirits lifted up in this time of great need. Let her feel the love all these wondeful people in SM have for her. 

Father we just ask you to keep Marj's pain under control, be with the doctors as they treat her and make her recovery a speedy one so that she can be back to her home, back with her family, her baby Lady and her family here in this forum.

We ask you this in the name of Jesus, who gave His life that all may live.

AMEN


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kate, please let your mom know that I will be praying for her. What a shock to hear about the car accident. . We are on our way back to Washington State, but I will find a way to check in to see how your moms doing. May the Lord bless Marj and you. Paula


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

SOOOO sorry to hear Marj has been in an accident







.But I'm glad she is doing better now & want to wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Kate, thank you very much for the update. Izzy and I are lending our prayers and well wishes for all of your family during this recovery time. Please let us know if we can do anything more.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Kate, please let your mom know that The Buttercup and her mom will continue to keep her in our prayers for a speedy and complete recovery.






























Ann Marie and The Buttercup


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kate, thank you for letting us know of the accident. Please know that we will keep your entire family in our thoughts and prayers. Let Marj know that we are saddened by her accident and anxiously await her return to the forum. Please give Lady a big hug and kissy kissy. I know she must miss her mommy terribly. Check with the hospital, they will most likely let you bring Lady to see her mommy. That will do them both a world of good.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!! Tell Marj Lexi and Nikki's mom wishs her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

I was saddened to hear about what has happened to Marj. Please let her know that our thoughts and prayers are with her and we can't wait until she is back here with us and back home with Lady.


----------



## Kate (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you ALL!

Joe -- thanks for getting me activated....

I told Mom last night about the overwhelming response for her on this Forum, and she was very, very, touched. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

I also told her I would print off every message on this thread (and the new one) and bring them up to her next week when I go back up to visit. By the looks of it, I will need lots and lots of paper!!!

We appreciate your loving thoughts and prayers.

God bless you all!

Kate


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Kate, thank you so much for keeping us updated on your mother's condition. I just found this thread or I would have posted before now. You all have our thoughts and prayers with you.







I hope that she will be back home as soon. 

Julia


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll be praying for a quick recovery and hope she'll be back very soon!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's a bunch of feel better~~hugs









Sorry about what happened to you







that was so scary.. but we're glad you are safe now







...hope it helps to know others thinking of you and hoping you'll be better very soon. 

Take good care of yourself and Get well soon !!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... Kate,... make sure to tell mom that tomorrow (sunday!) Kodie will be wearing his BIRTHDAY BOW she made him with LOTS of pride!!!







We miss Marj


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Kate,

Thank you for the updates. I now just read about this, haven't been on much the past week. Please tell her that I am thinking about her. Is there anything we can do for Lady? I know from several pm's with your mother that she just loves that little dog. 

Please tell her that all of us here miss her and can't wait for her to be back.

Love to Marj and her family from Jami and Lacey


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I came home yesterday from my trip and I am just reading this thread. Get well soon Marj,














we are sending lots of hugs to help you get through this.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

WOw! Haven't been on for awhile, was busy with this house stuff. So very sorry to hear about her accident, very happy she is doing better and out of the ICU! I am an ICU nurse and love my pts, but hate to have them for their sake, it is always scary for the family and pts to be in an ICU instead of a normal floor. Thoughts and prayers will be with you Marg!


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about this I sure hope she gets to feeling better soon...I have gotten several bows from her and I just love them...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for all the updates Kate! we will be thinking of u guys!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have been gone for a few days and then I come on to find out about Marj. Please know that your mother will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she continues to improve daily and that Lady is doing okay without her mom around. 

Betty and Paris


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Kate in the last day or so? Just checking in to see how Marj is progressing????


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

So sorry I missed this thread until now. I knew with 6 pages of response it must be a "not to miss" thread, and now I see why. Please put me on the list of those offering thoughts, prayers, and support to Marj and your family. What a shock. I am so glad to hear she has such a great prognosis, yet so sorry she had to go through all of it. I can't imagine. Get well soon Marj!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Kate, It is very thoughtful of you to keep us updated! I am sure you have so much going on right now, we really appreciate you taking the time to let us know how your mom is doing.

Marj,







You and your family (including Lady) are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope your recovery is fast and complete!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, there is so much going on since I've been away. As I was doing a quick scan I couldn't overlook this one. Thank you Kate for letting us know about your Mom. She has been so very good to us here. My prayers for her speedy recovery will be ongoing until I hear some words of Praises. I'm glad she is out of ICU. That is a good sign. Please convey to her my very best wishes for a speedy and full recovery. Lots of hugs to Lady too. ~ Jackie


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your mom but glad she is doing better. She has always been so helpful and so nice when I have had questions, she will be in my prayers.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Kate,

I am very sorry to hear about your mom. She will be missed on this forum and I hope she will be back to her health in no time. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I too have been off the forum for a while and just read the entire thread.







Marj, you're in my thoughts and prayers as well as your family and Lady. Wishing you a very speedy recovery! Thank you Kate for letting us know and keeping us updated.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I haven't been online for a while and I just saw this. I'm so sorry to hear about Marj and at the same time I was glad to hear how well she is recovering. Please let her know that I will be praying for her.

Much love!


----------

